# Removing stock intercooler



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Come on guys no one knows how to remove the intercooler I know you do. I need a little help don't want to break anything in the process to flush it out it has oil in it.


----------



## Mr95Kenny (Jan 13, 2019)

Here is a video I made about cleaning the intercooler, it shows how to take it out so should help!

https://youtu.be/j72vzDgjVeI


----------

